# Long 360 hydraulics/3pt



## Timothy360 (Aug 26, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello everyone, I am new to this site and I am asking for a little help. We bought a long 360 last week. It was sitting in field, a while. Got it home started it up and my hydraulics go very slow and willl not pick up disk. If I unhook they will spring up, but not with a load. I have cleaned filter, changed to new fluild, and took out the saftey valve. I have a new hydraluic pump coming today. As anyone seen this. Thanks for the help.


----------

